# i cant adjust.........



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

i know ive been told to suck it up and adjust to my mother in law living here, and adjust to her life style... but i CANT do it... ive tired so hard, but this mornin just drew the line... at 8am for no reason at all, she came into my son's room while i was tryin to get him to go back to sleep, knowin good and well if he seen her, he would want out his bed.... i swear she done it on purpose... she claims shes hard of hearing, but she damn sure heard him cryin thru shut doors.... im so freakin fed up with, and everytime i say somethin, my husband jumps down my throat, says "shes just pissed off and needs someone to take it out on" and its so not the case... she knows what she done.. 

she sits here and goes to sleep and snores so loud, and grunts, but swears shes just "resting her eyes." I dont know how much more of this i can take... 

I thought maybe this wouldnt be so bad, i wouldnt be here, home alone, while my H is at work, I wouldnt be the only one cleanin and what not, but she hasnt done NOTHING, she wash dishes twice and washed her clothes, thats it... shes done nothing else to help... but im the one with a problem... im the bad guy... I HATE THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow amber...you definitely need tell your husband that this is not working out for you and he gets to choose between you and his mother. I'm so sorry you're going through this.

I think spouses should stick together against all outside influences - especially family. Helping MIL is find, but not at the expense of a happy home.


----------

